# Thermal Screens



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

We're off for our first long trip (4 weeks) in our Hymer Starline 700 (Mercedes Chassis 2004).

We thought we'd better buy some some thermal screens as we're travelling with the cat; we plan a skiing trip in it next year so will need them then anyway.

Can anyone advise on what we should be looking for and where to buy from?

Thanks!

Sophie


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

We have the silver screens can't fault them no condensation what so ever, we have the externals which l think are better, just google them.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We bought ours from Vancomfort.
They are made for our Hymer and work very well. Would not be without them. They are external screens. I had to fit a aluminium channel just above each side window but it is not difficult using Sikaflex which is supplied.
Bob


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree about the silver external, basically they reduce the cold or heat entering the van, as once it is in you are fighting a losing battle. 
I got ours as extras when we bought the van, so I haven't a suppliers name to recommend, make sure it is the right one for your cab. Neil


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't speak highly enough of the folks at Silver Screens, we have always chosen the Solar View 'see through' external screens which mean you can leave the cab windows open and not worry about midges etc but still get the air through and a view of course! Thermally with using the internal fitted blinds they are excellent at night.

Guess if you are doing a lot of Winter living you would probably need something more substantial but have a chat with the people at Silver Screens ( 01274 872151) they are most receptive and will give good advice without pressuring you to buy.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,just to add to the other replies you have,silver screens is the best company,they have the best fitting we have found,they will advise you on which one you need other people do them,but the quality and fitting is not as good,you can see them on the web,and you need external as they are easy to fit and they do what it says on the packet,have used them for a long time, hpoe this helps.regards harvey. :lol:


----------

